# Video: A pro-Volt conservative finds a forum on Fox News



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, well. The network that prides itself on its “fair and balanced” coverage has aired a segment in which a prominent conservative makes a case for the Chevy Volt, and joins Bob Lutz in rebutting some of the misleading and downright false statements that right-wing pundits (including some on Fox News) have been making about the car... Newswire >


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

CHARGED EVs Magazine said:


> Well, well. The network that prides itself on its “fair and balanced” coverage has aired a segment in which a prominent conservative makes a case for the Chevy Volt, and joins Bob Lutz in rebutting some of the misleading and downright false statements that right-wing pundits (including some on Fox News) have been making about the car... Newswire >


Sarcasm noted. There are plenty of Conservatives who are in favor of EVs - they just don't favor using tax money to fund them, don't want to buy a care that turns into a $50,000 brick if they go on extended vacation and forget to plug it in, and don't want it to catch on fire. Too, this is far from the first pro-EV article I've seen on Fox. The website has carried many articles about EVs and batteries, and there have been multiple favorable comments on their news shows about the potential of EVs.

Now, if the technology would just hurry up and catch up with the hype we could all be happy...


----------

